# Time: Vaping Is 95% Healthier and 40% Cheaper Than Smoking



## Alex (22/8/15)

*Vaping Is 95% Healthier and 40% Cheaper Than Smoking*

Ethan Wolff-Mann @ewolffmann
Aug. 20, 2015





Martina Paraninfi—Getty Images/Flickr
*The pack-a-day smoker can save around $1,200 per year by vaping.*
The CDC and various health organizations don’t want to endorse smoking or nicotine consumption in any form, so it’s understandable that they’ve emphasized first and foremost that e-cigarettes are bad for people.

According to a new study published by Public Health England on Wednesday, however, vaping is actually 95% less harmful than their smouldering counterpart.

The study, which was not funded by the tobacco lobby but rather the U.K.’s Department of Health, also noted that around half of the general public falsely assumed vaporizers and e-cigarettes were as unhealthy as a pack of Lucky’s, and that there’s no evidence vaporizers lead to smoking. In fact, the report suggested e-cigarettes as a useful tool to help people _quit smoking_.

What the report doesn’t mention is that jumping on the e-cig train could save considerable money compared to traditional smoking. According to NerdWallet, disposable e-cigarettes will mug you an average of $1,387 per year if you’re a pack-a-day smoker—considerably less than the $2,569 equivalent yearly cost of the real thing. While it’s still enough to make a dent in your budget, the savings could be critical for many, since tobacco use is higher among among people at a lower socioeconomic status.

If you really want to get that cost down, you can sacrifice some convenience and buy a reusable vape with liquid refills, getting the cost down to about $500 to $600 per year—an average savings of over $2,000. Well, it could save you that, plus a couple decades on your life.

Of course, smokers would save the most–and enjoy the best health and longest lives–by kicking the habit in all forms.

source: http://time.com/money/4005030/vaping-healthier-cigarettes-expensive/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

I like the 95% less harmful than smoking bit

As for the savings part, well uhm, thats in theory...... Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/8/15)

I think for most people vaping is cheaper than smoking, for most of us here on the forum it has become so much more than a means to quit. It is a lifestyle, a hobby, a means to express ourselves. Some people spend crazy amounts of money on clothes and shoes when a t-shirt, jeans and tekkies will do. The rims on your car are perfectly adequate yet the mag wheel industry is booming. We spend our money on new mods, fancy drip tips and boutique juices in much the same way, with the added bonus of it improving our health

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Willyza (23/8/15)

I think it depends where the survey is done in the world
Like the above in the States then maybe you will save
But here in SA its questionable ?
see link below,done on a Pack of marlboro worldwide on February 07 2014
USA $6.00
SA $2,90
(second map)

http://www.ibtimes.com/price-cigarettes-how-much-does-pack-marlboros-cost-every-country-map-1553992


----------



## Silver (23/8/15)

Agreed @BumbleBee

And the extra costs are easily justified to ourselves in our brains because we know its helping us to continue not smoking and we feel it is better for our health.


Willyza said:


> I think it depends where the survey is done in the world
> Like the above in the States then maybe you will save
> But here in SA its questionable ?
> see link below,done on a Pack of marlboro worldwide on February 07 2014
> ...



Very interesting @Willyza - thanks
$16 for a pack of Marlboro in Australia - ouch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

This isn't a discussion I want to play in (well the cost savings side of it)... I'm over the moon with vaping and the health benefits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (24/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> This isn't a discussion I want to play in (well the cost savings side of it)... I'm over the moon with vaping and the health benefits...


Totally Agree with U on that.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------

